# What's going on with Cox Cable?



## murraymh (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm in San Diego and I'm hooked up with Cox Cable.

I recently noticed that they now have some new HD channels (Discovery Kids, Cooking Channel & DIY - channels 1101, 1362, 1363). Now, I receive all these channels as part of the package I pay for, & in fact I do get them in SD, but NOT in HD.

After talking to multiple people at Cox & researching online, I understand that these channels (as well as a host of other premium ones like HBO Comedy, Starz Cinema, etc - I counted 22 of them) can ONLY be accessed with their new DVR & STB...I think that's how it is. In any case you do have to have their equipment to get these stations in HD.

Now, I'm thinking WTF! If I'm paying for it, why can I only get a channel in SD when it's available in HD? I mean if this continues then you will be forced to rent the cable co. equipment if you want to watch something in HD.

Doesn't that defeat the whole purpose of the cablecard? I thought the point of cablecard technology was to stop the cable cos. from "forcing" you to rent their equipment. 

Anyone know what the hell is going on?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

All of the new Plus Package HD channels are in the frequency spectrum between 860MHz to 1GHz. Contact TiVo to find out the status of support for those frequencies.

Have you contacted TiVo to see if the TiVo HD and/or the TiVo Premiere software "Officially" supports frequencies over 860MHz and up to 1GHz?

I was told in an email from Cox Corp in Atlanta that Cox and TiVo were working together on both the Cox VOD integration and the ability for the TiVo to receive the Plus Package Channels. No time-frame was given but they said hopefully later this year.

http://ww2.cox.com/wcm/en/residential/datasheet/sandiego/channellineup_sd.pdf
*Channels available with subscription to Cox Plus Pak, San Diego an Additional $5.00/mo*
1101 Discovery Kids (The Hub)
1202 HBO Signature
1203 HBO Family
1204 HBO Latino
1205 HBO East
1206 HBO2 East
1222 Action Max
1224 Cinemax East
1226 More Max East
1239 Showtime East
1242 Showtime Showcase
1245 TMC East
1263 Starz Comedy
1264 Starz Kids & Family
1265 Starz East
1315 Outdoor
1362 Cooking Channel
1363 DIY

Cox SD will also be implementing Switched Digital Video (SDV) in the near future, the process has just begun. But eventually you will also need a Cisco SDV Tuning Adapter.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty sure the Premiere tuner supports up to 1GHz. But it could well be that Cox SD is not making those channels available in the CableCard channel map (which is different than the channel map their own set top boxes use). It also could be that those channels are using SDV in which case a tuning adapter would be required. Cox Orange County to the north of you is my market and I'm pretty sure the Plus channels in 860MHz-1GHz range are SDV (along with a bunch of other SDV channels that have been in place for a while now).


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

moyekj said:


> Pretty sure the Premiere tuner supports up to 1GHz. But it could well be that Cox SD is not making those channels available in the CableCard channel map (which is different than the channel map their own set top boxes use). It also could be that those channels are using SDV in which case a tuning adapter would be required. Cox Orange County to the north of you is my market and I'm pretty sure the Plus channels in 860MHz-1GHz range are SDV (along with a bunch of other SDV channels that have been in place for a while now).


Have you contacted Cox or TiVo to see what they say regarding Plus Pak channels on the TiVo?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> Have you contacted Cox or TiVo to see what they say regarding Plus Pak channels on the TiVo?


 No. I don't care about any of the channels under Plus and obviously not interested in their multi-room DVR either, but a few people in Cox OC just reported recently availability of Plus Pak + multi-room DVR (using Cox equipment):
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=19958433#post19958433
(In fact Bryan_CoxPHX on AVS may be you?)


----------



## sdsvtdriver (Mar 5, 2008)

CoxInPHX said:


> Have you contacted Cox or TiVo to see what they say regarding Plus Pak channels on the TiVo?


Yes, I have asked Cox. I had to explain to one gentleman what SDV was and his only solution was to roll a tech out. Of course, if it wasn't a problem with their side, I'd get a $70 bill (Cox in SD charges this amount to roll a truck for any reason, including cablecard installs! ). Another woman stated that there is an issue with tuning adapters tuning channels > 1000 and that the problem will be resolved next week. The last person I spoke with told me it required the multi-room DVR. He didn't know if it was a hardware limitation or whether it was a package to push the new multi-room DVR package.

Sadly, getting any useful consistent information is out of the reach of the average Cox customer.

Googling found this thread, so the next step is asking Tivo about the new frequency range and their equipment.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Here are a few contacts:

*General Cox Customer Relations*
[email protected]
Ask for a contact in the SD Video Engineering Dept and the SD Office of the General Manager

*Contacts for the Cox/TiVo partnership*
For TiVo Michael Boccio 
(212) 446-1867 
[email protected] 
For Cox Erin Lambremont
(404) 843-5854 
[email protected]


----------



## sdsvtdriver (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you.

I contacted Tivo and they responded with this:



> I am quite confident that the Series 3 HD box is capable of viewing channels which consist of a frequency up to 1Ghz. If you are having issues viewing these channels, then either the CableCARD is faulty or the signal coming into the box is faulty.


I'll attempt a resolution using the contacts you provided. Hopefully it isn't a conscious decision to push the multi-room DVR package. Thanks much! :up:


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

So far no one has been able to get the "Plus Package" HD channels on any 1GHz capable tuner, other than the new Ciscos, Cox has some Motorola units that are also 1GHz capable.

At this point it is a marketing strategy to get people into the Cisco Whole Home DVR Package. Someone posted that currently, Cox's billing system will only allow the "Plus Package" HD channels to be coded to the new Cisco units.

Hopefully enough customer feedback will change the current policy.


----------



## murraymh (Apr 20, 2008)

CoxInPHX said:


> So far no one has been able to get the "Plus Package" HD channels on any 1GHz capable tuner, other than the new Ciscos, Cox has some Motorola units that are also 1GHz capable.
> 
> At this point it is a marketing strategy to get people into the Cisco Whole Home DVR Package. Someone posted that currently, Cox's billing system will only allow the "Plus Package" HD channels to be coded to the new Cisco units.
> 
> Hopefully enough customer feedback will change the current policy.


This is what's pissing me off. I am paying to receive some of these "Plus Package" HD channels, but I can't get them...and no one can tell me why.

I'm considering calling customer service and demand a refund or fee reduction.


----------



## Torgo (Dec 31, 2001)

sdsvtdriver said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I contacted Tivo and they responded with this:
> 
> I'll attempt a resolution using the contacts you provided. Hopefully it isn't a conscious decision to push the multi-room DVR package. Thanks much! :up:


Odd wording. Tivo makes the box, they should answer one of two ways
- Yes, our hardware supports that frequency
- No, our hardware doesn't support that frequency

"I'm quite confident" says he/she is not 100% sure..odd


----------



## rymeister (Jun 16, 2009)

I contacted Cox about this yesterday, after I installed the Cisco SDV tuning adapter for my TiVo HD and still could not get the channels.

It took the rep forever to get an answer to my question, but she finally came back and said those channels are only for Trio users. It didn't sound like they were even considering giving the rest of us access to them at all.

Pretty crappy.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

rymeister said:


> I contacted Cox about this yesterday, after I installed the Cisco SDV tuning adapter for my TiVo HD and still could not get the channels.
> 
> It took the rep forever to get an answer to my question, but she finally came back and said those channels are only for Trio users. It didn't sound like they were even considering giving the rest of us access to them at all.
> 
> Pretty crappy.


That doesn't sound right. Why limit channels only to one type of package / receiver.

Cooking HD is channel 822 on COX RI, I just got hooked up to it about a week and a half ago.

Cooking HD reports "Channel not available. Contact your cable provider for more information." 
DIYHD also results in the same.

They appear to be the only two channels I don't get, discovery kids and the others as far as I can tell, are not in this area yet that's not a premium channel. All those HBO's and Starz and what not are in the 500's here and come up with the not authorized since I don't subscribe to them.

As a side not, I have been informed that COX in this area will be adding all the music choice channels in HD in the next couple weeks. Wonder what this move is all about. Only channel 900, SWRV will be the real band width hog, aren't the rest of them just graphics that are sent that the box displays a UI for? At least I hope or that's a huge waist of bandwidth. Wonder how this move is going to work with my TiVo?


----------



## murraymh (Apr 20, 2008)

rymeister said:


> I contacted Cox about this yesterday, after I installed the Cisco SDV tuning adapter for my TiVo HD and still could not get the channels.
> 
> It took the rep forever to get an answer to my question, but she finally came back and said those channels are only for Trio users. It didn't sound like they were even considering giving the rest of us access to them at all.
> 
> Pretty crappy.


This is exactly the problem I was referring to in my initial post on this matter.
Cox has now arbitrarily decided that new HD channels will ONLY be available when you rent their equipment? If true this portends a dark future for us Tivo folk.
I thought the point of cable cards were to prevent this sort of monopolistic behavior; that we not be forced to rent the cable cos. equipment. Now it seems that we may have to if we want certain HD channels. Is this legal?
Like I asked before what the hell is going on here?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't see how they're not violating FCC regs if they're only allowing "box" people to get certain channels, while "card" people are left out in the cold.


----------



## Ennui (Sep 2, 2008)

In SD, I talked to a supervisor about this "linking". He suggested it was a marketing decision. He said it was possible, if enough people requested it, to "de-couple" the channels. I told him I don't mind paying for them if that is required.

Do you have a reference to the relevant FCC reg?


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Let's add TRUTVHD to the list

COX just added this channel and I can't tune it with my premiere either=\


----------



## murraymh (Apr 20, 2008)

LoREvanescence said:


> Let's add TRUTVHD to the list
> 
> COX just added this channel and I can't tune it with my premiere either=\


Same here!
I'm afraid this is just the beginning too. More channels will be added that can only be received with Cox equipment, and we cablecard folk can just go piss off.

Another thing that gets me is no one at Cox can tell me what's really going on - it's a marketing thing, a technical thing...one person told me a couple of weeks ago to just wait a little bit you'll get those channels soon. And there's no word from Tivo about this either.

I think we should put some pressure on Cox & Tivo too, to explain to us what is happening & why we can't get stations that we pay for.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

murraymh said:


> Same here!
> I'm afraid this is just the beginning too. More channels will be added that can only be received with Cox equipment, and we cablecard folk can just go piss off.
> 
> Another thing that gets me is no one at Cox can tell me what's really going on - it's a marketing thing, a technical thing...one person told me a couple of weeks ago to just wait a little bit you'll get those channels soon. And there's no word from Tivo about this either.
> ...


Yeah, we should definitely put pressure on cox and tivo to work this out.

As to why this is happening, this is an answer we got from a cox rep on AVS Forums



> Not 100% accurate, newer Motorola DVRs have a 1GHz tuner, The Decision to pair the Plus Package channels with the Cisco only, is purely a marketing decision. In Cisco systems there currently is no 1GHz tuner capable unit other than the new 8642 and 1642. There is also no reason other than a marketing one, why a subscriber should need to lease two boxes in order too receive certain channels. For someone with only one DVR, they still should be allowed to lease just the Cisco 8642.


The not 100% accurate part was in reply to someone else who said the Whole Home DVR was the only 1GHz receiver cox offers. Cox does have the newer Motrola DVR's in some markets, and they can not receive these channels either so that stands to prove it's not a hardware issue, but a marketing issue like this rep pointed out.

It looks like to get these channels you must have the Cisco 8642 + another box!

I wonder if you had those on your account if the channel would come through, or the mapping is hard coded into the Cisco 8642


----------



## evilipoo (Apr 23, 2005)

I am finding that dealing with Cox (in San Diego, anyway) is all about smoke and mirrors and how much they can get away with and keep charging you big $$$.

We decided to cut back services to the bone after realizing that our monthly Cox bill increased 4 times and $30 a month in 2010. Went from the digital TV package with all kinds of channels to the "Starter pak" with 11. Next bill had a $5 monthly charge for "Advanced TV" in addition to the $2 cablecard rental fee. When I contacted Cox, they informed me that if I rent a cablecard from them, and I want those channels in HD, I must subscribe to "Advanced TV" in order to receive them. I talked to 5 different people (none of which had apparently watched Cox's commercials where they insist that their HD is "FREE") and got the same run around. 

I was also informed that Cox no longer issues cablecards. I'm not sure how that is even legal, but I don't think that is even an issue to them anymore.

All of this tells me that they are not interested in keeping my business. I bought an OTA antenna and an Ooma and am about to tell them to pound sand. If I did not have Tivo, I would be going with Dish or Direct Tv, but as it is, I can get 90% of what I want with Amazon VOD (and for less $).


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

I have more to add the the list, actually, a whole lot more.

COX in RI just added the music choice channels in HD. All these channels are in the 1900's

For example, Channel 1919 is MCSRHD (soft rock). and 919 is the sd version.


I can not tune any of these with my premire, I just get a black screen with "Channel not available. Contact your cable provider for more information."


I guess I'm not surprised


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

FWIW, I'm in RI as well and TRUTVHD tunes in fine on my Tivo HD. I can't get MCSRHD on 1919 though.



LoREvanescence said:


> Let's add TRUTVHD to the list
> 
> COX just added this channel and I can't tune it with my premiere either=\


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

djl25 said:


> FWIW, I'm in RI as well and TRUTVHD tunes in fine on my Tivo HD. I can't get MCSRHD on 1919 though.


I have TruTVHD now as well. Tru is only a temporary add just for March Madness, they are taking it away once the games are done. They were just slow on authorizing it for cable cards I think.

I haven't had any luck with MCSRHD yet either, but this channel does not show up on anyone's whole home dvr according to posters on avs forum so I don't know if it's actually there yet. COX might be just testing at this time.

The other channels though, from all the information I have gathered, unfortunately at this time, there is no way at all to get them unless you get the Whole Home DVR


----------



## sudodate (Oct 9, 2007)

FYI, I learned today that Cox in Fairfax, Virginia also limits which channels are available to CableCard units.

Google "cox northernvirginia lineup" and check out the first link for their official channel listing.

Any channel marked with a '#' (I see 27 of them) is one they openly state will not work with any DVR other than their own Trio Whole-Home DVR.

A couple different Cox reps have told me throughout the week that there would be no additional charge to get the HD version of any SD channel in my package. If I'd realized earlier that they were lying, I would have switched to FiOS.

If anyone is a little irritated with the situation, I'd recommend letting the FCC know what is happening by filing a formal complaint online. Just google "fcc complaint" and pick the first link.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

sudodate said:


> Google "cox northernvirginia lineup" and check out the first link for their official channel listing.
> 
> Any channel marked with a '#' (I see 27 of them) is one they openly state will not work with any DVR other than their own Trio Whole-Home DVR.


Unless it is a VOD, IPPV, or other interactive channel (in which case it is absolutely true), then this is false. Such would be a blatant FCC violation, punishable, IIRC, by up to $100,000 per day per violation. For 27 channels, that would be $2.7 million a day.

I think I am looking at the page you are, and it says no such thing whatsoever. Here is what it does say:

"(#)Access to this HD channel requires a subscription to the underlying tier or premium service and a receiver with the Trio interactive program guide. Call Cox for details."

If these are indeed interactive channels, then it requires a 2-way host, which the TiVo is not. It has nothing to do with the CableCard. That said, those don't look like interactive channels, to me, but they might be. They could be PPV. It sounds to me, though, like they are SDV.



sudodate said:


> A couple different Cox reps have told me throughout the week that there would be no additional charge to get the HD version of any SD channel in my package. If I'd realized earlier that they were lying, I would have switched to FiOS.


That I cannot answer, especially not without knowing the specifics of your situation.


----------



## sudodate (Oct 9, 2007)

lrhorer said:


> If these are indeed interactive channels, then it requires a 2-way host, which the TiVo is not. It has nothing to do with the CableCard. That said, those don't look like interactive channels, to me, but they might be. They could be PPV. It sounds to me, though, like they are SDV.


These are clearly not interactive channels. Every one has a counterpart channel in SD with the same content (just subtract 1000 from the channel #).

Is that maybe a loophole they're trying to exploit? Do they think they can withhold certain channels from cablecards if all the actual shows are available in SD on other channels we *do* get?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

moyekj said:


> ......But it could well be that Cox SD is not making those channels available in the CableCard channel map (which is different than the channel map their own set top boxes use). ........


That shouldn't be true right? Doesn't the FCC's "integration" ruling require the STB's and Cable Co DVR's to use the same CableCARDs as TiVo's? If so, why would they maintain different channel maps?


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

lrhorer said:


> Unless it is a VOD, IPPV, or other interactive channel (in which case it is absolutely true), then this is false. Such would be a blatant FCC violation, punishable, IIRC, by up to $100,000 per day per violation. For 27 channels, that would be $2.7 million a day.
> 
> I think I am looking at the page you are, and it says no such thing whatsoever. Here is what it does say:
> 
> ...


I have the same problem here with cox in ri

it is true, they have something called plus package channels. These channels are only available with the whole home dvr, not any other of cox's boxes. It was a marketing decision made by them to push the whole home dvr.

so far it seems, that it may be a loop hole, where as they don't make it available to any of their other boxes, they don't have to make it available to boxes like tv.

someone should look into that


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

sudodate said:


> These are clearly not interactive channels. Every one has a counterpart channel in SD with the same content (just subtract 1000 from the channel #).


That doesn't mean they are not interactive. Like I said, it sounds to me as if they are SDV. It's also possible they could be some form of PPV, although I doubt it.  You know, the SD version is free, but you pay for the HD version on an interactive basis.


----------



## Ennui (Sep 2, 2008)

lrhorer said:


> That doesn't mean they are not interactive. Like I said, it sounds to me as if they are SDV. It's also possible they could be some form of PPV, although I doubt it. You know, the SD version is free, but you pay for the HD version on an interactive basis.


I am in SD North area and have complained to Cox about DIYHD since they came on cable with it. They said it was a marketing decision to link it to the whole house DVR package and that if enough people made noise about it, maybe they would open it up. That was about a year ago.


----------



## sudodate (Oct 9, 2007)

Ennui said:


> I am in SD North area and have complained to Cox about DIYHD since they came on cable with it. They said it was a marketing decision to link it to the whole house DVR package and that if enough people made noise about it, maybe they would open it up. That was about a year ago.


So hopefully it isn't too late for people to make some noise about this!
http://esupport.fcc.gov/complaints.htm


----------



## JGAN (Dec 1, 2008)

Glad I saw this thread -I'm in RI(Cox) as well and plan on jumping to HD(yeah, I know I'm more than a little late) in the next month or so. At least I know what to expect. Keep up with the updates. Thanks.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

FWIW: The people at Ceton have taken an interest in their customers not receiving the Plus Package channels are willing to step in and contact Cox. If only TiVo would do the same. TiVo just told me to file an FCC Complaint and there was nothing else they could do.
http://experts.windows.com/frms/windows_entertainment_and_connected_home/f/115/p/101820/547202.aspx

It appears Cox San Diego is working on resolving this issue for CableCARD customers:
http://www.sandiegohdtv.org/forums/thread-plus-package-hd-channels-cablecard


----------



## Ennui (Sep 2, 2008)

CoxInPHX said:


> FWIW: The people at Ceton have taken an interest in their customers not receiving the Plus Package channels are willing to step in and contact Cox. If only TiVo would do the same. TiVo just told me to file an FCC Complaint and there was nothing else they could do.
> http://experts.windows.com/frms/windows_entertainment_and_connected_home/f/115/p/101820/547202.aspx
> 
> It appears Cox San Diego is working on resolving this issue for CableCARD customers:
> http://www.sandiegohdtv.org/forums/thread-plus-package-hd-channels-cablecard


I have 1363 and 1362 today!! Thank you very much!!


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Ennui said:


> I have 1363 and 1362 today!! Thank you very much!!


Good news, do you get 1101 - The Hub, or any other channels, 1900 - SWRV?

Do you subscribe to HBO, SHO, Starz or Cinemax?


----------



## Ennui (Sep 2, 2008)

CoxInPHX said:


> Good news, do you get 1101 - The Hub, or any other channels, 1900 - SWRV?
> 
> Do you subscribe to HBO, SHO, Starz or Cinemax?


I do get 1101 but not 1900. Not sure how many channels I have now that I did not have before.

No, I do not subscribe to any extra charge movie channels.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

A Cox San Diego employee has confirmed that Cox California markets will have access to the Plus Package HD channels on 1GHz capable CableCARD UDCPs by December 1st. (assuming they also subscribe to the associated SD channel package) He would not confirm if other markets would follow.

http://www.sandiegohdtv.org/forums/thread-plus-package-hd-channels-cablecard?pid=2185#pid2185


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Ennui said:


> I am in SD North area and have complained to Cox about DIYHD since they came on cable with it. They said it was a marketing decision to link it to the whole house DVR package and that if enough people made noise about it, maybe they would open it up. That was about a year ago.


OK, but a year ago is long before FCC Rule 76.1205 came out requiring all CATV providers deliver equal access to customers using 3rd party equipment. That rule went into effect on August 8. See http://www.fcc.gov/guides/cablecard-know-your-rights


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> A Cox San Diego employee has confirmed that Cox California markets will have access to the Plus Package HD channels on 1GHz capable CableCARD UDCPs by December 1st. (assuming they also subscribe to the associated SD channel package) He would not confirm if other markets would follow.
> 
> http://www.sandiegohdtv.org/forums/thread-plus-package-hd-channels-cablecard?pid=2185#pid2185


In plain English, which Tivos can handle 1ghz capable cards, and in the Cox SanDiego/Orange County areas, do they currently supply cable-cards of that frequency?


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

...and here's what's even worse about what Cox is apparently doing: we who subscribe to 'Premium' channels like HBO, Starz and Showtime (on the regular SD tier and the HD tier), have essentially SUBSIDIZED the purchasing power of Cox to get a bulk-rate for the 'Plus Package' channels that are being denied to us same cable-card subscribers.

Essentially, Cox says to HBO: "we have 2 million HBO subscribers - cut us a deal on these other HD channels"
And then Cox shuts out the people who were used to drive up the number which drove down the price for their 'Cox' DVR subscribers.

It really is kinda slimey.

It may be on the border of legal with the FCC (although the term 'linear' is up for grabs in the FCC doc), but it's still slimey in my books.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

tvmaster2 said:


> In plain English, which Tivos can handle 1ghz capable cards, and in the Cox SanDiego/Orange County areas, do they currently supply cable-cards of that frequency?


only the series 4 tivo's can handle 1ghz. This means the s3/thd will be left in the dark on these channels.

All cable cards will support it, the cable card has nothing to due with tuning the frequencies, its the tuner of the device that has to be able to tune it.


----------



## Ennui (Sep 2, 2008)

LoREvanescence said:


> only the series 4 tivo's can handle 1ghz. This means the s3/thd will be left in the dark on these channels.
> 
> All cable cards will support it, the cable card has nothing to due with tuning the frequencies, its the tuner of the device that has to be able to tune it.


I have two TiVo HD's and one Premiere, all with TA's. One of the HD's was purchased on Ebay for $50!


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

LoREvanescence said:


> only the series 4 tivo's can handle 1ghz. This means the s3/thd will be left in the dark on these channels.
> 
> All cable cards will support it, the cable card has nothing to due with tuning the frequencies, its the tuner of the device that has to be able to tune it.


wow - so essentially, Cox is skirting the FCC law on a technical "development"?
I had heard at one point this year that Cox and Tivo were in talks to develop a box for Cox customers. This seems to be the pre-cursor to that event. You can't get people to rent a new box if the old one's work fine.
I hate Cox a little more every day.
Anyone else notice how much of your subscriber fees go to Cox advertising that shows up in your mailbox?
ugh


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

LoREvanescence said:


> only the series 4 tivo's can handle 1ghz. This means the s3/thd will be left in the dark on these channels.


 FYI, I can confirm S3 OLED doesn't tune 860MHz-1000MHz range, but TiVo HD units do.


----------



## murraymh (Apr 20, 2008)

Just to let you all know that I am receiving the plus pack channels (DIY, Outdoor channel, Cooking channel) I subscribe to here in San Diego. Started getting them just days ago I believe. Can't be sure when since I was out of town for a while.

I have a Tivo HD. Haven't hooked up my TA yet either.

So good news, but it's been close to a year since they originally introduced those channels...guess it was just more of cable co BS.
murraymh is online now Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Cox San Diego seem support the customer. Had a problem with BBC HD the other day. Call Cox and had the cable card re-paired and the tuning adaptor updated. Ask about the plus package and it added also to my TiVo HD. I had the impression that Cox is going to discontinue the old SA boxes. Read on another forum that Cox and Tivo are talking. So we may see a Tivo box from Cox. I do know from talking with one of cable people that replace one SA boxes that no one like them because they are always replacing them. The service people would love to have Tivo boxes.


----------



## jeffprop (Sep 28, 2006)

sudodate said:


> So hopefully it isn't too late for people to make some noise about this!


I did not find this post with a forum search and started one regarding Cox in Fairfax. Luckily, CoxInPHX saw it and sent me the link to this post. I was wondering if you had filed a complaint with the FCC. It looks like Cox is not making these channels available to cablecard users and is violating FCC regulations. I wanted to know if other Cox Fairfax customers were experiencing the same thing before filing a complaint to make sure it was not a hardware issue or setting on my end.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

jeffprop said:


> I did not find this post with a forum search and started one regarding Cox in Fairfax. Luckily, CoxInPHX saw it and sent me the link to this post. I was wondering if you had filed a complaint with the FCC. It looks like Cox is not making these channels available to cablecard users and is violating FCC regulations. I wanted to know if other Cox Fairfax customers were experiencing the same thing before filing a complaint to make sure it was not a hardware issue or setting on my end.


I have been fighting this for almost a year now.

Just a couple weeks a go COX RI started to allow cablecards to get these channels. Reports are coming down that cox in different markets are now letting cable card access these channel.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

LoREvanescence said:


> I have been fighting this for almost a year now.
> 
> Just a couple weeks a go COX RI started to allow cablecards to get these channels. Reports are coming down that cox in different markets are now letting cable card access these channel.


Just wait it going to happen. First of all TiVo push out the guild data for the channels knowing Cox had the channels only for their crappy home box. Second of all once Cox San Diego push it out to all their card customers (read TiVo), Cox had push throughout California. Now Cox will have to push throughout the country.


----------

